# Summer Bavaria Trip



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

After I have spent a couple of weeks working out our summer France trip her indoors Ann suggested we should spend our 14-16 summer trip now in Bavaria.

Can any of you well travelled people suggest some very interesting places to visit. We only use stellplatz when in Germany. I would like to make some kind of circular tour out of it .

Thanks for any help.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a free stellplatz at the Frankia factory at Marktschorgast,has free hookup and empty fill facilities.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've been looking at the Alpenstrasse . There appears to be loadsa stellplatzen along the route. Send an email to the Bavarian tourist people they are very helpful


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Try a few German Holiday routes or Ferienstrasse...

Take her down the Romantischestrasse then across the Alpinestrasse.

https://www.romantischestrasse.de/?lang=uk

http://www.germany.travel/en/leisure-and-recreation/scenic-routes/german-alpine-road.html

http://www.deutsche-alpenstrasse.de/medien/download-infobroschuere-deutsche-alpenstrasse.pdf

Plenty of stellplatze along the way.

Pete


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

try this site ( German major RV forum...)

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/stellplaetze.php

rgds
Jan


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Two places you must visit in South Germany (Bavaria) are Berchtesgaden for Hitler's "Eagles Nest" and Neuschwanstein Castle "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" Castle near Fussen.

Kenp


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , another place to visit might be the "german Museum" in Munich.
especially when you`re interested in technical developments through the ages ...
furthermore I would consider to visit the Andechs Abbey ( great beer ---> strong!!!) located overhead the Ammersee (lake)

when visiting bavaria you should not miss to visit the Zugspitze ( highest German mountain)

Jan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Good Stellplatz in Garmisch and then catch the train up te Zugspitz. Also visit Oberammergau Stellplatz right in the town.
Agree about Bertchesgarten, Stellplatz just outside the own, lily litre campsite in the town, think it is an ACSI site, even got a small heated swimming pool looking over the mountains!

Chiemsee, between Munich and Bertchesgarten, is also worth a visit. One of King Luwig's castles, modelled on Versailles, is on an island in the lake.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

If you go to the Berchtesgaden for Hitler's "Eagles Nest" , dont miss the museum, which is situated under the information office in the far end of the car park from where you catch the bus up the mountain. This museum is not advertised, but is in fact the intended German second seat of government should Berlin have fallen. Fairly harrowing info about the concentration camps, if you are reading it for the first time. For me the most surprising fact was that these tunnels were only opened to the public in the 1980's for the FIRST TIME !!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Remember going down the tunnels in the 70's as they were owned by the US military and UK service people were allowed on their tours. 
Another good trip is the salt mines - interesting and great fun!



cypsygal said:


> If you go to the Berchtesgaden for Hitler's "Eagles Nest" , dont miss the museum, which is situated under the information office in the far end of the car park from where you catch the bus up the mountain. This museum is not advertised, but is in fact the intended German second seat of government should Berlin have fallen. Fairly harrowing info about the concentration camps, if you are reading it for the first time. For me the most surprising fact was that these tunnels were only opened to the public in the 1980's for the FIRST TIME !!


----------

